# is this a scene from the godfather????



## cda (Nov 8, 2009)

http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad26 ... chment.jpg

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2007/12 ... ss_-4.html


----------



## packsaddle (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: is this a scene from the godfather????

Isn't obstructing an FDC a third degree felony?

Added in edit:  Sure, Obama gave her a $10 tip, but he confiscated about $3,175 in taxes from her this year.


----------

